# Animated Electric Chair Prop



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Holy Crap, BHSFX... where was that kind of schooling when I attended?! I bet we would have seen fewer dropouts if they would have taught how to make stuff like that!!

Seriously, tell your students nice work. What school is this??


----------



## bhsfx (Dec 5, 2007)

*School*

This is the work of Berea High School located in Berea, Ohio

You can see more of our work at our website: www.bhsfx.com

Thanks for looking,

BHSFX


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Can I go back to school?!!! If I had a class like that in High School I'd never of played hooky!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, hands down that is one of the coolest props I've ever seen!! Yep, my high school curriculum was also *seriously lame* compared to what you guys are doing there, I am very impressed with your students' work!!


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, that is one awesome prop!!! I would've most definitely liked to have that class back in high school, instead of the useless ones I had to take. You and your students are doing a great job, keep it up.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah what everybody else said!!!


----------



## bhsfx (Dec 5, 2007)

*Prop*

Most of the things you see on our site are available to purchase. The larger props are display items, but because we have file plans for everything, these could be fabricated for sale - trade.

Thanks for looking,

BHSFX


----------



## FrightNightFanatic (Sep 3, 2018)

bhsfx said:


> *School*
> 
> This is the work of Berea High School located in Berea, Ohio
> 
> ...


Ummmmmmm....I don't think that link is connected to a high school anymore!


----------

